# Weight loss



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi guys, I am 5'8 and 245 at this point, I am only 23 years old. I have been wanting to loose weight for a while and am finally ready...I think. Problem I have is I have no idea how? I am looking for some information or a way to get excited or set a way to actually obtain my goals. I currently ride my bike about once or twice a week to the tune of about 15-20miles combined. I eat pretty horrible(i think). I am not looking to be the slimmest guy in town but my ultimate goal is to be a better climber and all around a better biker, I love mountain biking and watch a lot of online videos and feel I have a lot of skill in biking but no cardio. Thanks for the replies, any book recommendations or to help with basic knowledge would be helpful.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Get a Heart Rate Monitor like a Wahoo Tickr. Link it to your Strava on your phone and RIDE. Keep riding. Ride as much as you can. It's painful at times but you'll endure. The gains can and will be motivating, that's why I suggest Strava right off the bat. It gives you an excellent log of your current performance, regardless of how bad it may be, and will show you your improvement...especially when you think/feel there was none. Start thinking about food as fuel for riding. Eat cleaner and make it count. Then go burn it off on a ride. You will shed pounds quickly with mtb riding as long as you're not cramming bad calories back on after you burn them off. When you start getting serious about riding, you'll notice the differences when you eat wrong. You'll notice when you eat right, too.


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

Nutrition ,nutrition ... At one time I was 369 .. Started mtbing when I was at about 309. Was always feeling tired , bought a vita mix blender and substituted my breakfast for juicing vegetables . While adding hemp protein ,chia seeds etc..after about 8 days energy started increasing , did away with processed foods and tried to work up to averaging 200 miles a month mtbing . A year later I can go out and do a 20 plus mile ride without thinking I'm dying ..lol ....oh and I'm about 260 these days .. Get out and pedal , some days it's tough to get motivated but you always feel better when your done ...... Pedal on..


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Forgot the food appliance part...
I bought a NutriBullet. 3 years later, still rocking it. I was never really superheavy, 215-220# at 5'11" but in terrible, terrible shape due to my spinal injury. I'm at and easily stay at 183# now. Fruit/kale blasts for fuel about 2 hrs before I ride and always a fruit blast with 23% Cytosport Protein Powder as soon as I get home to recover muscle. Now, I eat pretty much whatever I want and naturally just moderate because everything you put in will have an effect on your pedalling next time!


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Cardio? Long steady rides mixed with high intensity intervals 2 days a week. Clean up the diet. Count calories in, calories expended and work at a small calorie deficit (500 a day) to slowly drop the pounds.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

tiretracks said:


> Cardio? Long steady rides mixed with high intensity intervals 2 days a week. Clean up the diet. Count calories in, calories expended and work at a small calorie deficit (500 a day) to slowly drop the pounds.


Yeah, weight loss is achieved through diet; exercise just helps you look and feel better at any weight.

With cardio, the more you do it regularly the more enjoyable it is.


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

tiretracks said:


> Cardio? Long steady rides mixed with high intensity intervals 2 days a week. Clean up the diet. Count calories in, calories expended and work at a small calorie deficit (500 a day) to slowly drop the pounds.


It is so much more complicated than calories in/calories out. Any gram of carb, fat or protein may have the same energy content of any other gram of carb, fat or protein, but how they are metabolized is hugely different.

It is this simple- eat real foods that have minimal processing AND eat NO processed sugar in any form. Read the label of anything in a package. If it contains processed sugar as an ingredient, don't eat/drink it. Not natural sugars found in food, processed sugar. There are a gazillion ways they try to sneak sugar into food, you have to be diligent.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Something that worked for me was to see the bike ride as fun. Big grin from ear to ear FUN. Don't be an ass about it and run others over, but ride for FUN.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

It all happens in the kitchen as riding, even in intervals, seldom makes up for accidentally eating a ½ chicken or a cheese burger. 


Set a target weight with no more than about 5% loss over a month or 10% over 6 months. More in the begging is acceptable. More over the long run may lead to failure or possible malnutrition. 

Know how many kcal you need per day and subtract 500-1000 kcal. Search the Mifflin-St. Jeor formula for a rough idea of your minimum needs. 

Write down every single piece of food or drop of liquid you put in your mouth for 7 days. If you cannot manage this you are not ready for the trip. This is almost always an eye opener and makes us more aware of some of our biggest mistake. 

Don’t drink calories they are a poor filler and we do not achieve satiety as well with them. Drink beer? Back off as best possible or stop altogether. 

Precede all regular meals with ½ liter of water about 15-30minutes prior. 

Drink >30mls / kg of H2O daily. More with increased activity or dry climate. 

Have a healthy house with no temptations. 

5+ whole veggie servings per day. 5 whole fruits per day. Some claim fruit is a no-no but I need more evidence on that. Eating 10 whole veggies per day could not hurt but you might miss out on some nutrients. 

Use a good heart rate monitor to help determine actual kcal burned during activity. Add that to the calculation of needs indicated above. 

High intensity activity appears to be better for total weight loss than long slow distance. In my experience, there is no hunger like after a 4 hr ride at 70% when I could burn the same kcal in 2hrs at a higher intensity, possibly increase fitness, and have mo’ fun. Hills are weight loss’s friend. 

Hang with healthy people who don’t eat like crap. 

Don’t watch TV, there are loads of buy/eat cues.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

And I forgot to add, good on ya for taking the step so many won't! Even riding more with no changes in diet or weight loss will result in better health in the long run. How much better you want to be is up to you. Kill it!


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

andersonsmog said:


> Hi guys, I am 5'8 and 245 at this point, I am only 23 years old. I have been wanting to loose weight for a while and am finally ready...I think. Problem I have is I have no idea how? I am looking for some information or a way to get excited or set a way to actually obtain my goals. I currently ride my bike about once or twice a week to the tune of about 15-20miles combined. I eat pretty horrible(i think). I am not looking to be the slimmest guy in town but my ultimate goal is to be a better climber and all around a better biker, I love mountain biking and watch a lot of online videos and feel I have a lot of skill in biking but no cardio. Thanks for the replies, any book recommendations or to help with basic knowledge would be helpful.


Congrats on the desire.

It's really rather simple to do. CICO (Calories In per day vs. Calories Out per day) is the equation you use. You will want to run a deficit by having a higher number on the calories out side of the equation than the calories in. You can use exercise to increase the calories out portion, but in general - you simply need to eat less per day than you burn. That makes your body use stored fuel (fat, muscle, glycogen, protein) as fuel to make up the difference and is how your body loses weight. It's the opposite for weight gain, your body stores the excess calories you eat by converting it to fat. Or up to a maximum of 1.8 pounds per month of muscle if you are really lifting heavy, eating at a calorie surplus and strict about your training/lifting structure and discipline. We gain fat much easier and faster, as it takes years to gain muscle weight with the rate we gain muscle.

By the way - you can eat whatever you want. You just have to make sure the number of calories is less than your body burns per day.

Plug your data in here to get your ideal weight for your height/age/gender:

Ideal Weight Calculator

Plug in your current weight/height/age/gender here to get the ideal number or calories per day to gain weight, lose weight, or maintain weight:

Calorie Calculator

One has to be really honest about tracking their calories (everything you eat must be tallied and accounted for - dab of butter, bite of a cookie, cup of coffee, extra portion of gravy - whatever, you need to track it and count it). I would recommend joining MFP (MyFitnessPal), use their free App for your phone and get going with it. The entire site is devoted to weight loss, weight gain, or maintaining weight.

I used to be 212 pounds and on this forum, but got out of the boat on my own River DeNial and dropped the weight. My own personal favorite slap up the side of my head to keep me honest comes from this blog:

Why Am I Not Losing Weight: 11 Reasons You're Failing To Lose Fat

Again, it's really simple to cut weight if you follow the basic rules of how our body functions. A good primer can be found here: The Step-By-Step Guide To Losing Weight With MyFitnessPal


----------



## walkerhoundvm (Jun 27, 2008)

New Year, new you!

About 10 years ago, I was 50-60lbs overweight. I went from 260 to 185 in about three years. 5-6 years after that, I gained it all back after some uninteresting personal events, and 6 months ago I was back up to 260. I'm slowly whittling it down, using the same approach I used 10 years ago.

Just one single activity gets boring over time, for me anyway. I started out running, and went from never having run a mile to 10K races pretty consistently. That got boring after a while.

I had a mountain bike and was commuting to work/school pretty regularly. I started doing some trails for more variety, doing maybe 30 miles a week total.

I had been a swimmer when I was younger and started swimming again at the gym, getting up to a couple miles a week after a few months.

The important thing to remember, always remember, is that you didn't get overweight overnight and you won't lose your weight overnight. The second important thing to remember is that you won't be doing 10Ks right out of the gate, or swimming a mile at a stretch. Everyone says they can't run or they can't swim. Sure you can, you just don't think you can. Start out at a mile, walk if you have to; or a few laps, taking breaks. Write down your exercise so you can see your improvement. All of this training takes time and when you're starting to tire of it (it happens to all of us, even Iron Man triathletes), take a break for a while. 2-3 weeks if necessary.

There's a good book I used initially - "Training Plans for Multisport Athletes." It goes over some pretty basic plans for preparing for a sprint distance tri and beyond. It goes into gradually building up your endurance and taking breaks when necessary. I typically train over three weeks, gradually increasing distances, then take a week where I just exercise about half as much. Repeat that three times, then take a few weeks off. Think of it as ratcheting up your endurance.

The guys above point out nutrition. I ignored nutrition at first, and eventually there comes a point where you just naturally start to fall into healthy eating habits, because you're training and you realize that a donut isn't going to do you any good in the long run. At a point later on, you realize that a donut isn't a big deal occasionally because you ran 30K last week! Honestly, it got to the point where I could eat anything, my metabolism was ramped up so high, and I would still lose weight. That was after about 3 years of increasing training, to the point where I was doing, I think, 5-6 Olympic distance triathlons a summer for a few years.

What was most important to me was variety, and recognizing when I was either getting bored or burned out and taking a break. That's what millie was getting at - if it's not fun you won't do it, so don't OVERdo it!


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

That Ideal Weight Calculator is never going to work for me. It says I should be 155. The last time I was 155 I was 13. I wrestled varsity 160 as a 14-15 year old with 5% body fat. Now I am way overweight at the moment (245) but my goal for my body build and muscle mass is around 195. I like the idea of being 155. Anyway, the calorie calculator is one big wake up call. Good on everyone here for losing weight and supporting each other. 

So for me, this is the heaviest I have ever been in my life and it is a time for a change. I signed up for the Gunnison Half Growler as a motivation. The hard part is I live in the High Country of Colorado so no bike for a couple months. Planning on doing lots of backcountry skinning and gym time. Good luck everyone on your weight loss!! I am looking forward to reading and being motivated by all of you!!


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

walkerhoundvm said:


> The guys above point out nutrition. I ignored nutrition at first, and eventually there comes a point where you just naturally start to fall into healthy eating habits, because you're training and you realize that a donut isn't going to do you any good in the long run. At a point later on, you realize that a donut isn't a big deal occasionally because you ran 30K last week! Honestly, it got to the point where I could eat anything, my metabolism was ramped up so high, and I would still lose weight. That was after about 3 years of increasing training, to the point where I was doing, I think, 5-6 Olympic distance triathlons a summer for a few years.


It's important to remember - you can eat whatever you want (ice cream, beer, pizza, french fries, poached eggs, spinach, salmon, ribeye steak, nachos slathered with cheese, carrots, raw beets, chocolate, Chipotle Burrito, Fettucini Alfredo, bread slathered with butter, even that donut, and on and on and on). The amount of calories simply has to be less than you burn per day. Nothing against eating "healthy" (whatever that is), but CICO is the key. Calories In has to be less than Calories Out to lose weight - even if you load up the Calories Out portion of the equation with endurance training, it doesn't matter if the Calories In are not less than the Calories Out.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

dtimms said:


> That Ideal Weight Calculator is never going to work for me. It says I should be 155. The last time I was 155 I was 13. I wrestled varsity 160 as a 14-15 year old with 5% body fat. Now I am way overweight at the moment (245) but my goal for my body build and muscle mass is around 195. I like the idea of being 155. Anyway, the calorie calculator is one big wake up call. Good on everyone here for losing weight and supporting each other.
> 
> So for me, this is the heaviest I have ever been in my life and it is a time for a change. I signed up for the Gunnison Half Growler as a motivation. The hard part is I live in the High Country of Colorado so no bike for a couple months. Planning on doing lots of backcountry skinning and gym time. Good luck everyone on your weight loss!! I am looking forward to reading and being motivated by all of you!!


That Calculator gives a "range" of ideal weight for one's age/height/gender.

For the OP, all of the formulas look like this:

*Ideal Weight Calculator*

*Result*

Based on the Robinson formula (1983), your ideal weight is 148.1 lbs
Based on the Miller formula (1983), your ideal weight is 148.8 lbs
Based on the Devine formula (1974), your ideal weight is 150.8 lbs
Based on the Hamwi formula (1964), your ideal weight is 153.4 lbs
Based on the healthy BMI recommendation, your recommended weight is 121.7 lbs - 164.4 lbs

Funny you mention your teenage years. After I got to 212, at the age of 53 I dropped back down to 165 (which I had not weighed since I was in my mid teens as well way back when in the 1970's).

Running my age/height/gender through the calculator says:

*Ideal Weight Calculator*

*Result*

Based on the Robinson formula (1983), your ideal weight is 177.5 lbs
Based on the Miller formula (1983), your ideal weight is 170.5 lbs
Based on the Devine formula (1974), your ideal weight is 186.3 lbs
Based on the Hamwi formula (1964), your ideal weight is 195.1 lbs
Based on the healthy BMI recommendation, your recommended weight is 148.0 lbs - 200.0 lbs

Pick your formula as they are all different.

When we lose weight, our body does use both fat and muscle for fuel. If you prefer to have a heavy muscle mass, there's nothing wrong with that. My "ideal" body weight for running and cycling - at least in terms of racing - is in the 165-175 range at my height. Anything above that is just extra bulk not needed for going up hills or in my daily life.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

You can diet and lose weight without a strenuous exercise plan. However (and unfortunately) you cannot lose weight with a crappy diet and a very strenuous exercise program. I hope that makes sense. 

A few current diets for people looking to lose weight quickly and safely are: 
-Intermittent Fasting (aka the 5:2) Diet.
-Ketogenic Diet (I have seen it combined with intermittent fasting for impressive results).
-The Bulletproof Diet. 

Google each diet and see what resonates with your lifestyle. And each diet should be looked at as a permanent behavior change. 

Regarding exercise, to each their own. I prefer cycling, yoga, and light weight lifting. However, I have recently started walking/running and found those surprisingly enjoyable with the right equipment (shoes). 

Good luck and good onya!


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

Crockpot2001 said:


> It all happens in the kitchen as riding, even in intervals, seldom makes up for accidentally eating a ½ chicken or a cheese burger.
> 
> Set a target weight with no more than about 5% loss over a month or 10% over 6 months. More in the begging is acceptable. More over the long run may lead to failure or possible malnutrition.
> 
> ...


I agree with almost everything you've said. Almost. Not everyone responds to low intensity vs high intensity in the same way. First, I cannot burn more calories in 2 hours of intensity than I can in 4 hours at 70%. Plus, I can ride 4 or 5 hours in high Z2, with minimal incursions into Z3, consuming no more than 150 kcal per hour, and not be hungry at all when I'm done. I do one hour of intervals, anything high Z4 or above and I'm starving for the rest of the day, no matter how much I eat.

Who knows how the OP will respond to the various intensity levels.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

mudge said:


> I agree with almost everything you've said. Almost. Not everyone responds to low intensity vs high intensity in the same way. First, I cannot burn more calories in 2 hours of intensity than I can in 4 hours at 70%. Plus, I can ride 4 or 5 hours in high Z2, with minimal incursions into Z3, consuming no more than 150 kcal per hour, and not be hungry at all when I'm done. I do one hour of intervals, anything high Z4 or above and I'm starving for the rest of the day, no matter how much I eat.
> 
> Who knows how the OP will respond to the various intensity levels.


And I totally agree that people have high varied responses...sort of why I throw around the "in my experience" phrase for that very area. My appetite seems to level off when I cut my base miles way back and just peg it for a few hot rides in the summer....and my weight falls too. In the spring the LSD rides left my watering when a garbage truck rolled by.


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

Thank you guys very interesting looks like I have lost about 7 pounds thus far scale says 238 I kind of don't believe it, seems like it happened fast lol I have cut out most carbs and strict ate fish/chicken with vegetables. Just put 12 miles on the bike today with a huge climb and I wasn't even tired out. I did use sportlegs though, that stuff is amazing.


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice work Andersonsmog!! I wish was 23 again and could lose 7 lbs in a week. I am sitting at about 3 for my first week. But I didn't cut out alcohol and I am sure that adds a lot. I started at the same weight as you so I am now chasing you in the weight loss. I like a good challenge! I look forward to hearing your numbers!!


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

If you can go from eating junk to the stuff above in one shot you are well on your way.
I always tell people to start simple and when you see the weight start to come off you will research more and get a bit more scientific.
I always say.
No pop
No booze
No food from a box
No food from a fast food place
No white sugar
No processed meats
Lots of water
Lots of fish
Lots of veggies (the more raw the better)
Protein every meal
Ride every other day as hard as you can as long as you can (at 23 you should be fine)


Do that and weight will start to slide off. Once you see results you will want to learn about macro nutrient ratios and such as stated above.

Be prepared to have bad ride days as well as good ones and try not to get discouraged.
Measure success by your belt size because muscle gains add weight but increase fitness.

Best of luck. It's a hard go but you can do it!!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

another way to keep motivated is to join a group of other riders. depending on where you live you could check Meetup.com, or ask at LBS, search here on MTBR, or google it and see if you can find a few other people who are at the same skill/fitness level. it's fun to ride with other people and often you will end up pushing each other to ride harder, longer, or more frequently.


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

Still dieting strong, yesterday a customer brought a fresh dozen of donuts and I was able to fend them off. Weighed myself today and I am at 235, I feel like my weight loss might be a little slower because I feel I may have displaced candy with fruit. But I am getting better, I out 30 miles on my bike last week and 9 so far this week(been raining real hard). . What do you guys do to train in the rain been thinking about getting a road bike.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Fruit is good. Much, much better than refined sugars but keep in mind, don't consider a freebie because you still need to be burning those calories and be in a deficit. There are so many other health benefits to fruit consumption so it's a plus.

As for winter season schedules. That sucks. I despise indoor trainers and I just will not consider the road ride anymore these days. Fortunately for me, I have a couple-a-few trail networks that I can ride immediately after rains since the soil structure allows for it. We have been getting good rainfall here on the central CA coast so as soon as it stops, I'm on the trail! So far I'm able to maintain 25-30 miles a week and 4 to 5000' feet of climbing. 

Keep at it!!


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

cut all the sugar from your diet and watch out for "hidden" sugar in many foods.

Next cut down on bread, pizza and any kind of cookies. Learn how to make tasty salads and substitute bread and pastas with vegetable carbs like butter squash, spaghetti squash etc..

Remember no exercise can beat a bad diet.


----------



## walkerhoundvm (Jun 27, 2008)

andersonsmog said:


> What do you guys do to train in the rain been thinking about getting a road bike.


Get a gym membership. Lift and swim. Both will make you stronger on the bike without putting too much stress on the joints and muscles involved in cycling.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

pavlov0032 said:


> Remember no exercise can beat a bad diet.


But it's fun to try!


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

pavlov0032 said:


> cut all the sugar from your diet and watch out for "hidden" sugar in many foods.
> 
> Next cut down on bread, pizza and any kind of cookies. Learn how to make tasty salads and substitute bread and pastas with vegetable carbs like butter squash, spaghetti squash etc..
> 
> Remember no exercise can beat a bad diet.


One must define "bad diet". As long as the calories eaten are less than the calories burned - one will lose weight. If one is training between 12 - 14 hours per week, exercise can out pedal/out run pints of Ben & Jerry's. ;-) As long as the CICO balance has a deficit on the CI side (calories in), weight will be lost.


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

BruceBrown said:


> One must define "bad diet". As long as the calories eaten are less than the calories burned - one will lose weight. If one is training between 12 - 14 hours per week, exercise can out pedal/out run pints of Ben & Jerry's. ;-) As long as the CICO balance has a deficit on the CI side (calories in), weight will be lost.


Basically that is true, however you fail to notice that most people with weight loss challenge need to change the lifestyle and eating habits. Your over simplified recipe cures the symptoms , not the cause of overweight issue.

I suggest everyone read http://www.marksdailyapple.com/definitive-guide-primal-blueprint/ to get started..


----------



## Justin MD (Sep 30, 2013)

RIDE RIDE RIDE. MAKE TIME! Have time to watch TV? Have time to ride. Dark? Get lights. Cold? Wear clothes. Raining? Well you get it...

More fresh food. If it can't be fresh, frozen. If it doesn't need to be kept cold (some fruits and veggies excluded) you shouldn't eat it.

If you need food in a pinch do something less crappy like SUBWAY and just ditch the bread.

You will need to train your mind and body to the fact that you might be hungry a LOT in the beginning. Small portions will help in the long run.

Don't count calories, IMO, just eat less of the same thing in the beginning. It's a good way to start.

And one thing that helped me huge, don't laugh, P90X3. I don't do the program but I use the workouts to help build total body muscles. I spent the $500 on the program, bowflex dumbbells, chin up bar and some bands. Can be done cheaper. HUGE difference in the way my body goes through calories. I still eat way more than I should and am losing inches.

LESS SUGAR!!!!!


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

pavlov0032 said:


> Basically that is true, however you fail to notice that most people with weight loss challenge need to change the lifestyle and eating habits. Your over simplified recipe cures the symptoms , not the cause of overweight issue.
> 
> I suggest everyone read primal-blueprint to get started..


That was awful!

Much better read, and much simpler is right HERE.


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

232 woohoo


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

andersonsmog said:


> 232 woohoo


Great job at chipping away from your starting weight of 245! Two more pounds, and every hill you climb will be much easier without having to carry this with you...



__
https://flic.kr/p/CaXsDT
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Keep up the discipline.


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

For the "I don't have the willpower" folks... The other day a friend asked me what I do when I have a craving for sweets, since I'm not eating any sugar. 

I hadn't thought about it before, but it dawned on me that I don't know what I would do. I haven't had a craving for sweets since kicking the addiction to sugar. Just no appeal at all.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Don't drink anything with calories (beer, juice, soda, milk, etc) for a month and you'll lose a ton of weight.

It's a lot easier to maintain than it is to lose, so you can probably go back to eating whatever you want as long as you stay riding... just give up that stuff for a month and if you don't miss it then that's even better.

I've always been lean, just heavy cuz I'm tall, and I still lost a ton of weight by just not drinking AS MUCH beer this holiday season. I always gain 15-20lbs during winter but this winter I weighed exactly the same as of January 15th as I did November 15th of last year. Just didn't drink as much beer  still ate literally whatever I wanted, had beer a few nights a week, etc. It's all in moderation.


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

Well this week hasn't been so great, it's been raining so I am unable to do any night rides, I tried getting myself to jog but I just really hate it. Any ideas for some excersize that is fun? I want to start training for this....
Shastalemurian.com


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

andersonsmog said:


> Well this week hasn't been so great, it's been raining so I am unable to do any night rides, I tried getting myself to jog but I just really hate it. Any ideas for some excersize that is fun? I want to start training for this....
> Shastalemurian.com


Try ZVIFT you need a powermeter with NT+ and you will have almost as much fun training indoors just like as if you were outside


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry for not reading this thread but diet diet diet. Cardio is a tiny portion of weight loss. It's good for your heart and for a lot of things but it's so minor in the world of weight loss compared to diet. 

I've been competing in one thing or another that has required me to be at a specific weight at a specific time for most of my adult life. I won't get into cutting water because that's just temporary for a day to make weight and then it's all back once you hit the Pedialite and water. Eat clean, eat less, and do it consistently. You don't have to be perfect but a big thing is when you screw up don't use it as an excuse to binge for the day. What I had to get used to is after 5 days of good clean eating, have a cheat day and when I say cheat I mean like on the hotdogs and icecream. My body responded best to this. If I didn't have one really good chest day per week my weight loss would slow to a crawl for the following week. 

Everyone will have a different opinion on the number of calories and amount of exercise for you. Learn to listen to your body. If you're under your caloric target for the day and you're just not that hungry, don't eat more just to hit a numerical goal. I look at those goals as a rough guideline that often gets changed in the field. Consistency is a big one. If you eat clean and eat less and get some cardio in to feel better and to boost your metabolism a little, you have no choice but to lose weight. I see absolute numbers thrown around all the time but I can typically do 1lb a day of fat without digging into muscle. People will say that's impossible and that's why I say to listen to your own body. If you find yourself getting weaker, back off the diet a little. 

I would put good sleep before cardio for weight loss as well. It's extremely important to get enough sleep, especially in order to retain muscle and build muscle while losing fat. I got accused of roids my whole life and all I did was out sleep the competition half the time and have better cheat days lol. 

I love eating which is partially why I keep a lot of muscle on. My ripped weight is 225lbs at 6'1". It's enough muscle that I can eat almost anything I want. It wasn't until mountain biking that I ever thought I would be intentionally trying to lose muscle to be a better rider and so my bike doesn't have to suffer so much.


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

End of the week weigh out is 230- not a huge loss but I only got ten miles on my bike and that was today. Got off the diet train for a little bit (sushi/road trip snacks) but still didn't totally lose it. Next week shows great weather all week!


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

Any good tips for what I think should be cardio training, I am not having a problem with my legs cramping or giving out but it just seems like I can't take in enough air?


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

andersonsmog said:


> Any good tips for what I think should be cardio training, I am not having a problem with my legs cramping or giving out but it just seems like I can't take in enough air?


Keep riding. The air will come with time. I nearly coughed up my spleen the first few weeks I got back to riding after 20+ years out of the saddle. It will come. You will get out there and kill it some days but others you will feel like you are going to fall over. Stick with it and it will happen I promise. It just takes time. Set distance goals and try to break them on your strong days. Whatever you can do is your new target. On the weak days just strive to meet your targets as best you can. Hang in there. Keeping this activity regular is far more important than your actual ability or distance achieved.


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

Man, I feel a crazy amount better at riding than even a month ago. This week sucked for mountain biking but I did get 20miles on a road bike in which was different. I'm down to 227 which feels good but still feel like I need to loose about twenty more. I love biking.


----------



## rm25x (Apr 2, 2005)

Congrats on the progress so far. Lots of good tips in this thread. I started my change in diet 10 days ago myself (6'3, 270 to start) and I am down to 264 as of last Friday with pretty much just a change in what I eat and my portion sizes. Haven't had a chance to ride yet, weather sucks here still. Going to pick up an indoor trainer today though. Looking forward to following your progress as I have found that following others has helped with staying motivated myself.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

andersonsmog said:


> Man, I feel a crazy amount better at riding than even a month ago. This week sucked for mountain biking but I did get 20miles on a road bike in which was different. I'm down to 227 which feels good but still feel like I need to loose about twenty more. I love biking.


If you have lost 18lbs in 6 weeks you are doing great. Keep up the amazing loss. Lungs are coming too I see. Now I hate to throw a wrench in the spokes but sooner or later you will plateau. You will ride hard and not lose weight. This has happened to me and it is very hard to keep focused and stick with it but keep plugging away and at this point you need to again alter your diet. Lots of info here to learn from before that happens.

Keep it up!!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhodyman (Aug 7, 2015)

You're well on your way to better fitness! Way to go!

I changed my diet recently as well. Started at 223lbs on 2/1/16, and I'm now 215. I'm 6' tall and hope to get to 195 by spring. I had a few rides in the summer/fall that kicked my butt, lol!


----------



## PappyD (Sep 18, 2010)

New guy here. Enjoying the heck out of all this information. I'm on a weight loss quest as well. Got hurt in a traffic accident a few years ago and put on about 25 lbs. Now, I'm trying to lose the baggage.

My employer had a wellness speaker a few months ago. Registered nutritionist... At the front of the room she had placed a variety of common objects representing "weighty" items. My favorite was the 25lb bag of water softener salt. Another was a gallon of water (abt 6lbs). Here challenge was "imagine life without this excess weight!" Another funny item was a 16oz package of bologna. Bad, bad, bad.

Anyway, now when I ride I imagine that salt bag strapped to my back!


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow, this is fun to read! I am down 10lbs since Jan 1st. I haven't adjusted much in my diet but have been going to the gym a bit. Motivation has hit a wall but reading this is helping. I wish I could ride but not really possible where I live during the winter. I know I could get a fat bike but I am not a fan of fat bikes. I have been skinning up the resort when the weather allows before and after work to get me out of the gym. Thanks for the motivation everyone. I love seeing your journey!!


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

I like it when I plateau. It means I get to eat lots and lots of stuff, including a reasonable amount of junk food and exercise slightly less. At the end of 3 days when I go back on the diet I may have put on a few lbs but the weight comes off very quickly for a long time.

This is why when I had to make weight and make it quickly, and with the water cut out of the picture, I would eat well all week but for at least one day a week, sometimes 2 days a week I had cheat days. And not only a little cheat, a huge cheat. Over many years of making weight and knowing exactly how my body responds I realized the importance of cheat days once a week in maintaining weight loss. It's hard to do at first, when you're on a good weight loss and good eating streak but you have to force yourself to have that cheat day or two or you're working harder for the same or less gains. 

I typically lose just under 1lb a day until I'm in the single digit body fat numbers (which is harder and leaner than most people realize) and then it slows to about 1/2lb a day (usually 0lbs one day and 1lb the following day). They say that's impossible without losing lots of muscle but I've proven that false as well. Everyone is different in what works for them but I highly suggest having fun at least once a week and it either eliminates or severely reduces the frequency of plateaus.


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

Well I have sucked for a while, 2 days at least, I ate not total garbage but a lot of food. lol. On top of that I am sick so I can't do much of anything, I do plan to reset tomorrow. Back on a strict diet. I did just purchase a second hand specialized crux so I can ride to work and back(20 Miles) pretty stoked about that. Last time I rode was Saturday.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

andersonsmog said:


> Well I have sucked for a while, 2 days at least, I ate not total garbage but a lot of food. lol. On top of that I am sick so I can't do much of anything, I do plan to reset tomorrow. Back on a strict diet. I did just purchase a second hand specialized crux so I can ride to work and back(20 Miles) pretty stoked about that. Last time I rode was Saturday.


Keep up the good work! You've lost 7% of your body weight to date.

Here's to losing your next 7%!


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Mar 12, 2014)

Im currently at 251.2, I started trying to make an honest attempt to lose weight about 3 weeks ago. Im 6ft 4". I ride the road bike a couple thousand miles a year but I didn't pay much attention to diet or nutrition. I am tracking calories and doing much better at staying away from sugar and junk food. I can definitely feel the improvement on the road and mtn bike. My fitbit surge has been a great motivator, that plus an honest desire to drop down to 235 which really seems impossible but I will stay the course and see what happens. Its nice to be feeling better physically and to be faster on the bikes.


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Mar 12, 2014)

*weight when I started was 262*

Oh, I forgot to mention I weighed in at 262 when I started trying to lose weight.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Paleo and riding = 80 pounds lost for me. 

When I say Paleo...I'm not talking super strict Paleo but more of the idea of Paleo which in a nut shell is meat, veggies, fruit, nuts and seeds, avoid grains and legumes and sugar and dairy. I didn't avoid the dairy much and reduced the sugar but didn't eliminate it. I did however cut out 95% of grains which I didn't eat a ton of anyways. The biggest thing was avoiding processed food as much as possible.

There's lots of ways to do it. Some things work better than others for certain people. Some respond to high carb low fat. Some low carb high fat. Some do well with something more balanced. You just have to pick something and try and see what happens and move from there. I also like throwing in some IF and I try to track calories. That way I don't get over or too far over where I should be but sometimes it actually helps me to eat enough. Eating too low calories can cause issues just as eating too many can.

Add in 20-30+ miles during the week plus a long ride (40+ miles) on the weekend on the bike and it was pretty a pretty successful recipe for me. YMMV.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Nubster said:


> Paleo and riding = 80 pounds lost for me.
> 
> When I say Paleo...I'm not talking super strict Paleo but more of the idea of Paleo which in a nut shell is meat, veggies, fruit, nuts and seeds, avoid grains and legumes and sugar and dairy. I didn't avoid the dairy much and reduced the sugar but didn't eliminate it. I did however cut out 95% of grains which I didn't eat a ton of anyways. The biggest thing was avoiding processed food as much as possible.
> 
> ...


80 lbs over what time frame?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Started shortly after Christmas at 320 and was down to 238 in August. This was 3 years ago I think. I gained back up to 250 and held there for over a year and then last January I found myself back in the weight room and off the bike most of the year and gained a lot back. Much was muscle and of course some fat...got injured...stopped lifting but didn't stop eating like I was lifting and now I'm paying the price back up to 285 but I'm back on my Paleo plan and back on the bike with plans to drop 40-50 pounds by end of the year and not make the same mistake again.


----------



## South Ark (Mar 27, 2016)

Waiting for the new ride to officially join this thread. 44, 6'0", and my most recent heaviest was 238. 14 years ago I rode 15 miles a day for several months and went from 225 down to 203 for our wedding. I haven't been under 200 since my sophomore year of college. I have always kept a goal weight of 225 for the last 20 years with a max weight I'd allow myself of 235. I finally decided I was tired of it. I now have a goal of being under 200 by the time I hit 45 at the end of November. Hopefully my fat butt is on the saddle in the next 2 weeks and start shedding the pounds. I'm already back to 231 as of this morning on diet alone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Once the mind is right and diet is good...the rest is easy. Just takes time and some tweaking as you go along to keep things going.


----------



## Rhodyman (Aug 7, 2015)

South Ark said:


> Waiting for the new ride to officially join this thread. 44, 6'0", and my most recent heaviest was 238. 14 years ago I rode 15 miles a day for several months and went from 225 down to 203 for our wedding. I haven't been under 200 since my sophomore year of college. I have always kept a goal weight of 225 for the last 20 years with a max weight I'd allow myself of 235. I finally decided I was tired of it. I now have a goal of being under 200 by the time I hit 45 at the end of November. Hopefully my fat butt is on the saddle in the next 2 weeks and start shedding the pounds. I'm already back to 231 as of this morning on diet alone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep it up! You'll get there.

I'm 45, 6', and hit 223 this past winter. I was 190 senior year in college while playing soccer. About six years ago, I was around 220 and decided to go on a low carb diet and hit the gym. I dropped back to the 190's, and was playing soccer and started mountain biking. Unfortunately, with a young family, I couldn't devote the time to ride my mountain bike. I bought a road bike and got in a few rides a month but I've been around 215-220 since.

Like you, I grew tired of the weight and on February 1st, started back on low carb/gym. I'm now down to 208 and riding again. I plan on hitting the 190's by 6/1. The difference in my cardio even after only 15 pounds, is tremendous.

Like Nubster said, everything falls into place once your mind is set to make the change.


----------



## xdefx (Aug 13, 2004)

Nubster said:


> Once the mind is right and diet is good...the rest is easy. Just takes time and some tweaking as you go along to keep things going.


Best tip on this whole thread right there...

I won't add much, other than if the OP wants to reduce the trial and error time, work with someone who knows about calculating the right macros for your body type and activity level...that will be key.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

I to have lost and gained but not near as much as you.
My issue is I hate lifting and most winter activity. Last year I lost nearly 30 lbs but over the winter fell off my food plan and gained 25 back. I am desperate for spring so I can ride some more. My local trails are a wet or frozen mess with nothing in between.
Your comment about the mind and diet is so true. I am just starting my not quite Paleo/vegan diet again but need to keep it a lifestyle and not a diet.
Good luck this year. I hope you lose what you are hoping.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

That's another huge thing...diet that isn't a diet but something that you can sustain forever. Paleo is that for me...but I'm definitely a sweets addict too so it's hard sometimes. Once I'm full steam ahead I don't find it too hard to stay clean but cheat just a little once in a while because I feel really guilty about it. So I can take a nibble of some chocolate or a small bowel of ice cream or whatever...and because of the guilt....I won't gorge myself or eat it day after day. If I can plan it...I'll just allot the calories for a family outing to the ice cream place or something like that...or put in some extra miles that day so I'm in a good caloric deficit so it doesn't kill me.


----------



## xdefx (Aug 13, 2004)

Yeah, diet has a temporary connotation, it's more about lifestyle change and finding something that fits into your life. Super strict dieting will just cause a blowout cheat in the end and even though you may have made progress, you haven't changed those life habits...


----------



## Scoot3r (Apr 4, 2016)

I've never found taking up diets to be beneficial, per se. Eating good food is important. That being said, you don't have to just allow a strict specific array of food choices. If you rid yourself of most of the junk/processed foods, sugars (if you hate beer), eat in moderation (start by just following the whole CICO system) and be active. It all will just change in due time as you keep it up. You will learn to only eat stuff that will benefit you, and you will want to be more active which just increases all of your body's functionality, including metabolism. 

I've learned that as when I was active in school I stayed around 175-185, paintballing I got older but still stayed in the 170-180 range. Did work building water storage tanks and then climbing towers and ate everything I saw, still couldn't get over 210. Then I got a desk job, ate like a pig and didn't do any real physical activity. Over the course of almost 10 years I ballooned up to 265+. 

Figured going back to old ways would help and in the past two months I've dropped almost 15 pounds. Just eating what I want, but avoiding the drive thrus and frozen food aisle. I try to play basketball/paintball with friends a couple times a week, I ride at least 3 times a week on the trails. This is just a start and is what worked for me thus far. The important part, as stated by others here is being able to sustain that change. Currently sitting at 6'3" 252lbs and dropping.


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

Update- Still sitting at 230 but I am in waaaayyyyy better shape then when I started, just two weeks ago I participated in a cross country race (21 miles 3700ft) finished in 3:28. Have for the most part stopped dieting but I am just trying to eat better, which I do suck at.


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

Also been riding an average of 35 miles a week!


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

You are doing great. Stalling out happens. You will lose again just don't get discouraged. If you are not dieting and just eating better might I suggest trying to just eat a little less each meal. I hate the calorie counting too but even just not eating those last few bites will reduce your calorie intake. No soda or booze is my hardest vice to break. Keep going you are doing great!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Calorie counting sucks but at least at first I think it's super important. So many people have no idea how much they are really eating and it can be quite eye opening when they see in numbers their daily calorie intake. It also helps you learn what a day of eating should look like so that you can eventually stop calorie counting or at least as much...if you want.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

Nubster said:


> Calorie counting sucks but at least at first I think it's super important. So many people have no idea how much they are really eating and it can be quite eye opening when they see in numbers their daily calorie intake. It also helps you learn what a day of eating should look like so that you can eventually stop calorie counting or at least as much...if you want.


First post in a long time. I ended up putting on a large hunk of weight i lost 6 years ago...

As of 4/11 cardio sucked and I weighed 287.4lbs.  That's when I eliminated all carbs as much as possible. No alcoholic drinks, no grains (breads, rice etc...) no sugars at all. Now 5/23 I weigh 264.1 lbs. I'm dropping 3.5lbs/wk right now. I've done this once before.end am using knowledge from then with additional nuggets of wisdom acquired along the way. I've been getting cardio everyday pretty much. I had to ease into it because of cadiac fears. They're starting to wane as cardio improves.


----------



## OffTheTop (Sep 20, 2015)

andersonsmog said:


> Hi guys, I am 5'8 and 245 at this point, I am only 23 years old. I have been wanting to loose weight for a while and am finally ready...I think. Problem I have is I have no idea how? I am looking for some information or a way to get excited or set a way to actually obtain my goals. I currently ride my bike about once or twice a week to the tune of about 15-20miles combined. I eat pretty horrible(i think). I am not looking to be the slimmest guy in town but my ultimate goal is to be a better climber and all around a better biker, I love mountain biking and watch a lot of online videos and feel I have a lot of skill in biking but no cardio. Thanks for the replies, any book recommendations or to help with basic knowledge would be helpful.


I was in a similar position. I am about 5'9, 220 or so. I was about 200 when I was your age. This is what did it for me: moving to the mountains. Not everyone can do that, and not everyone wants to do it, but it worked for me. I alternated between hiking and mountain biking each day, sometimes doing both in one day.

Since I lived near a mountain bike park and had a season pass, I typically spent maybe 2-3 hours max at the park each day doing mostly cross-country riding, though downhill. I still had to pedal quite a bit though. Because of my shape (and my horrible bike), I couldn't do extended days at the park. At the end of the day I would then ride my bike about 5 miles back home.

I recorded each ride. I did some bike path riding as well and tried to beat my records using Strava. It gave me great data about how I was exercising. I never cared about timing on the mountain bike trails because I didn't want to kill myself. I wanted to get a fitness watch but I could never find one that had all of the specs I wanted.

I lost about 25 pounds. I was happy, but I hope to lose more this summer. I am sure that had I spent more time doing more difficult riding and ate better, I could have lost 40+ maybe.

To make a long story short, your pace seems good. You could probably kick up the mileage some more. But, if you only ride once or twice a week, diet is going to be a lot more critical.


----------



## OffTheTop (Sep 20, 2015)

andersonsmog said:


> Update- Still sitting at 230 but I am in waaaayyyyy better shape then when I started, just two weeks ago I participated in a cross country race (21 miles 3700ft) finished in 3:28. Have for the most part stopped dieting but I am just trying to eat better, which I do suck at.


Remember that as you workout, you gain muscle and that's probably why your weight didn't change. I usually go more by my waist size. If my shorts start feeling loose, I am losing weight.


----------



## c8stom (May 19, 2015)

andersonsmog said:


> Well this week hasn't been so great, it's been raining so I am unable to do any night rides, I tried getting myself to jog but I just really hate it. Any ideas for some excersize that is fun? I want to start training for this....
> Shastalemurian.com


One big mistake people make is to do too much too soon. They think getting fit means hitting the gym, riding a bike, jogging or working up a heavy sweat in whatever way possible as soon as possible. This coupled with overly strict diets ( deprival diets as I call them ) is why alot of weight loss attempts fail.

Walking is actually the best exercise especially for those who are at the extreme end of out-of-shape. Walking is sustainable, easy on the joints and far less likely to result in an injury, severe discomfort or heart attack. You can walk as far as you like and it's easy to incorporate into your daily routine. As you get fitter, you can walk further and faster. Brisk walking for an hour can burn alot of calories, considerably more than a very short attempt at jogging.

As you already have a bike for dry days, get yourself an umbrella and an MP3 player for the rainy days and go for a walk somewhere even if it's walking to you local bike shop / shopping mall via the long route. If you can incorporate walking into your routine like walking to work or getting off one station earlier before your office so you have a 30 min walk before and after work, even better. This will make a massive difference.

As for fun exercise, I can only suggest you engage in sports you enjoy or just have more sex ? Do you have any friends also need to shape up ?. Having a training partner usually makes a huge positive difference if they are also motivated.

++ If you are on a diet already or in the midst of a lifestyle change, incorporate a cheat day into it. Every week, you can have one day where you can eat what you like but that does not mean eating two litres of ice-cream followed by 10 beers - keep it sensible.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

bike > walking for me. I can ride 100 miles with little to no joint pain. I can walk 2 blocks and my knees are screaming for mercy. And I'm not even that heavy. Running...forget about it.


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

If I could just stop eating junk and get back on the diet again I'm fairly certain I could keep losing.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

It's hard. I've reduced it greatly the last few weeks and I'm down 15 pounds. I haven't eliminated it totally. I'd be better of but I'm also the type of person that if I did that...it would be a matter of time before I'd crack and binge. At least by allowing myself a little something here and there I can keep the cravings under control but maintain enough discipline to not go crazy and eat like a half gallon of ice cream or something in one sitting.


----------



## c8stom (May 19, 2015)

Nubster said:


> It's hard. I've reduced it greatly the last few weeks and I'm down 15 pounds. I haven't eliminated it totally. I'd be better of but I'm also the type of person that if I did that...it would be a matter of time before I'd crack and binge. At least by allowing myself a little something here and there I can keep the cravings under control but maintain enough discipline to not go crazy and eat like a half gallon of ice cream or something in one sitting.


Well done so far

What do you crave ? It's usually possible to replace most "bad" food with "good" food to alleviate your cravings.

In my pre-wedding diet which lasted about 6 months to lose 25lbs, I replaced pasta with soba noodles ( Google soba noodles for their benefits ). To me, it was a great replacement, less carbs, more protein and lots of vitamins. I also replaced iced cream with frozen yoghurt. Equally tastey but much healthier. Replaced soft drinks with soda water + grape vinegar/ apple etc. (Grape Vinegar Benefits | LIVESTRONG.COM)

Just doing the above, reduced sugars, carbs and increased protein, vits, minerals with not that much sacrifice for taste and I actually lost the weight without exercise.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

c8stom said:


> Well done so far
> 
> What do you crave ? It's usually possible to replace most "bad" food with "good" food to alleviate your cravings.
> 
> ...


I'm glad some of you guys can get away with carbs/high glycemic index foods. Not me...
Are Soba Noodles Healthy? | LIVESTRONG.COM

For my part I've slashed carbs to a minimal amount. When I do the cravings are zero. Its takes about 2 weeks, more if your insulin resistant which many obese people are. After that the lbs fall off pretty fast. I'm 6'5" and got serious on 4/11 and eliminated alcohol, any grains (bread, rice, noddles, etc...) and eliminated any sugar or even sugar substitute. On 4/11 I wieghed 287.4 and now I 525 I weigh 263.4. So 24lbs in about 6 weeks. I'm dropping about 3.5 lbs per week. On the exercise part I'm getting about 30-45 minutes of cardio/day. most is on a spin bike and I've just starting getting back out on my road bike. My mountain bike misses me sorely and will get spun up once weight and cardio are under control. My target is sub 210 by years end... Ideally sub 200 which would help mightily with climbing around here. I'm 54yrs old. So you young buck should be able to do it. Education and self control wrt diet selection.

Lastly, some of you guys can get away with carbs and some not. If you're hanging out on this forum I'm guessing a bunch of you guys are in the not camp...


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

Did my first 30 mile ride over the weekend! 2500ft


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Nice. 30 miles is a good ride for sure.


----------



## TexM3 (Jan 28, 2006)

It's actually VERY simple: eliminate simple carbs form your diet.

Only eat whole real foods including saturated fats and greens. Get your energy from Lipids.

That is all...


----------



## DarthBobo (Sep 21, 2016)

TexM3 said:


> It's actually VERY simple: eliminate simple carbs form your diet.
> 
> Only eat whole real foods including saturated fats and greens. Get your energy from Lipids.
> 
> That is all...


First week of Dec 15 375lbs
Started Low Carb High Fat Ketogenic diet 2nd week of Feb.
Today 288lbs. Sugar/Carbs are my enemy. For many people in here the same will be true.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Up your calorie output and reduce your calorie intake...

Eat fresh and low sugar.

Drink lots of water.

Get hooked on MTB'ing ^^

The more you get hooked, the more you'll want to ride ;-)

Listen to your body re, how much you should do (riding).

If you've been eating high sugar/fatty foods (i.e. low nutrients), try <5gm of sugar per 100gm


----------



## TexM3 (Jan 28, 2006)

DarthBobo said:


> First week of Dec 15 375lbs
> Started Low Carb High Fat Ketogenic diet 2nd week of Feb.
> Today 288lbs. Sugar/Carbs are my enemy. For many people in here the same will be true.


Yep, I have read many, many examples of what you experienced.

Personally Iv never eaten much simple carbs and have maintained my 6'5" 215-220 ~12% body fat for my adult life, coming up on 45 years.

And I have not been to a Dr for anything other then knee tendinitis and a hemorrhoid in ~20 years.

I believe the medical, nutritional, and food industry should be criminally culpable for their continued obfuscation, in lite of all the data, regarding proper diet.

There is no money to be made if everyone is healthy and fit.


----------



## DarthBobo (Sep 21, 2016)

TexM3 said:


> Yep, I have read many, many examples of what you experienced.
> 
> Personally Iv never eaten much simple carbs and have maintained my 6'5" 215-220 ~12% body fat for my adult life, coming up on 45 years.
> 
> ...


Yup when the scientists telling everyone Sugar is harmless are being paid millions each year by cereal makers who sell millions of boxes of sugar coated product each month something is wrong.


----------



## TexM3 (Jan 28, 2006)

It's a myth that foods high in saturated fat are bad for you. It's low fat diets that are bad for you there high in sugar.

7 Reasons to Eat More Saturated Fat

"When you eat saturated fats as part of your meal, they slow down absorption so that you can go longer without feeling hungry. In addition, they act as carriers for important fat-soluble vitamins A, D, E and K. Dietary fats are also needed for the conversion of carotene to vitamin A, for mineral absorption, and for a host of other biological processes."

More in link


----------



## TexM3 (Jan 28, 2006)

DarthBobo said:


> Yup when the scientists telling everyone Sugar is harmless are being paid millions each year by cereal makers who sell millions of boxes of sugar coated product each month something is wrong.


Corruptions seems ubiquitous these days. Very, very sad to me.

Same thing with the edible oil industry:


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

Still at 240 =/ Feel off track for a while, been riding about 15 miles a week. Food is a serious issue for me apparently.


----------



## TexM3 (Jan 28, 2006)

andersonsmog said:


> Still at 240 =/ Feel off track for a while, been riding about 15 miles a week. Food is a serious issue for me apparently.


What are you eating?


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

TexM3 said:


> What are you eating?


Garbage, pizza,fast food,lots snacks/candies. Pretty much everything that sucks, its like I just can't stop myself at times. I can truly relate to people with drug addictions.


----------



## TexM3 (Jan 28, 2006)

andersonsmog said:


> Garbage, pizza,fast food,lots snacks/candies. Pretty much everything that sucks, its like I just can't stop myself at times. I can truly relate to people with drug addictions.


Yep, that will do it. Only thing bad about pizza is the bread.

Sugar is addictive; you need to cut the junk out cold turkey.

It seems most the food your are eating is nutrient deficient. Which will lead to a whole lot of issues.


----------



## DarthBobo (Sep 21, 2016)

TexM3 said:


> Yep, that will do it. Only thing bad about pizza is the bread.
> 
> Sugar is addictive; you need to cut the junk out cold turkey.
> 
> It seems most the food your are eating is nutrient deficient. Which will lead to a whole lot of issues.


yup he's right.

if you cut out all carbs down to less that 20g per day you will feel like **** for about 3 days but you then turn a corner and feel great.

For fun info on how low carb works try to find the move FatHead. It gives you the science behind it in a fun to watch package.


----------



## Oscello (Sep 29, 2016)

If you need a motivator, try one of the calorie counting apps. I think my fitness pal syncs with strava. I went through the same thing a couple years ago. I was 220-230 (5'8") and got down to 160. The calorie counting helped when I first started, it gives you a good idea of how much you should eat and kinda helps set goals.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

andersonsmog said:


> Garbage, pizza,fast food,lots snacks/candies. Pretty much everything that sucks, its like I just can't stop myself at times. I can truly relate to people with drug addictions.


FWIW.

Had the same problem. Ate processed foods like you described, and hungry again in a very short time. I know it sounds strange, but eating fruits and veggies fills you up and makes you feel full (satiety?) .

Once your sweet tooth is re-calibrated, it's an easy DIET to follow.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

andersonsmog said:


> Update- Still sitting at 230 but I am in waaaayyyyy better shape then when I started, just two weeks ago I participated in a cross country race (21 miles 3700ft) finished in 3:28. Have for the most part stopped dieting but I am just trying to eat better, which I do suck at.


All this dieting and plans information is great to know, but often confusing and contradictory. There are multiple ways to achieve the goal of losing weight, and everyone is different. What works great for some doesn't work as well for others. don't let it douse your enthusiasm.

To simplify in the beginning two straight forward things you can do: 
1 stop drinking anything carbonated. The body doesn't understand and holds extra water to compensate. 
2. Cut way back on starches, (potatoes, rice, pasta, bananas, virtually anything sticky or pasty) except before heavy exercise or a long ride.

Starches are slow to digest and save to fat easily.
When we eat starchy carbohydrates, which breaks down into sugar, our bodies make insulin to remove that glucose from the bloodstream as quickly as possible.

If the glucose is not being burned off right NOW, the body stores it as fat.

The comment about avoiding man made sugars is good, but Once the sugar passes through the stomach and reaches the small intestine, it doesn't matter if it came from an apple or a soft drink.

How much sugar is already in your blood will determine how the body uses the sugar. 
If you already have a lot of sugar in your system, then what you just digested will form either fat or glycogen, the storage form of glucose that's used for quick energy. It doesn't matter if it's junk food or fruit.


----------



## bavass (May 9, 2016)

This is a great thread. I also started cycling to lose weight. I quit smoking 7 years ago and got up to 300lbs and I am 46 years old and 5'9". Started riding in June at 3 miles a day and now up to 15-22 miles a day. I am down to 274lbs. I need to start counting calories. I have a goal of 180lbs and to do a bikepacking trip in Spring 2017. I ride road and trails. having a damn ball! feel like a kid again. Thanks for starting this thread


----------



## TexM3 (Jan 28, 2006)

Eat the right food and there is no need to count calories. That includes lots of saturated fat. 

IMHO counting calories is a setup for failure unless you're OCD.

Most will not stick with the discipline it requires.


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

If your diet is horrible, your health will follow. Believe me I KNOW 

Been a SuperClydesdale since I started riding and despite all of the extra activity, I am still at pretty much the same weight, although I know my endurance has definitely increased over the years. 

I have always been told by my fit counterparts that a body is made in the kitchen...I always thought pork chops pie were made in the kitchen. 

But I keep eating like crap cuz I love to eat crappy food. Cheeseburgers, pizza, Mexican food...mmmm I think Im gonna go to lunch now. I will be sorry later.


----------



## DragonTimmeh (Nov 16, 2016)

Diet was the hardest thing for me to change as well. Even when I hit rock bottom it took me almost a year to finally find the willpower and find something that worked for me. I have been going for almost 3 months now with just diet changes and have lost about 35lbs(I have severe Psoriatic Arthritis so exercise is hard for me at my current weight, I'm walking for about 30 mins a day. I tried just counting calories and found out that I was eating way too many carbs for me.

I switched to cutting almost all carbs out (less than 50 at the moment), and doing intermittent fasting. I typically drink a Soylent drink for lunch and then have steak and eggs for dinner. I curb the occasionally hunger pain with black coffee in the morning and a light snack in the late afternoon like some lean deli meat and a string cheese.

I love reading threads like this, tons of info and keeps me motivated that I'm not the only one struggling on my bad days. Cameron Hanes has a great quote that keeps me motived, "Better today than yesterday, better tomorrow than today."

Just ordered my first MTB so I'm hoping to shed even more weight with riding!


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

Saying "you need to cut out all the ...." is so simple when we're sitting here, but not always realistic for the people in the thread, if it were just that simple then we'd all be 160lb and climbing mountains like they didn't exist.

In the not so distant past i went from 280lb down to 210lb.... A lot of it was diet, a lot of it was exercise. It then sneaked up to 230 again without me really noticing and then i had to take action. I've been using the 5-2 plan along with quadrupling my exercise and i'm back to 218 now and going down.... My target is around 200lb by summer next year for a 7 day MTB adventure.

The 5-2 gives me the ability to still eat some of the rubbish, still have a jam scone or a muffin at the weekends, but the defecit from the 2 days fasting along with the increase in exercise means i'm dropping 2lb on an average week. 

It works for me, it may or may not work for others.


----------



## TexM3 (Jan 28, 2006)

weeksy950 said:


> Saying "you need to cut out all the ...." is so simple when we're sitting here, but not always realistic for the people in the thread, if it were just that simple then we'd all be 160lb and climbing mountains like they didn't exist.
> 
> In the not so distant past i went from 280lb down to 210lb.... A lot of it was diet, a lot of it was exercise. It then sneaked up to 230 again without me really noticing and then i had to take action. I've been using the 5-2 plan along with quadrupling my exercise and i'm back to 218 now and going down.... My target is around 200lb by summer next year for a 7 day MTB adventure.
> 
> ...


The first paragraph of this response IMVHO is a COP-OUT. The hard part, for some, is dealing with an addiction to junk food.


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

weeksy950 said:


> Saying "you need to cut out all the ...." is so simple when we're sitting here, but not always realistic for the people in the thread, if it were just that simple then we'd all be 160lb and climbing mountains like they didn't exist.
> 
> In the not so distant past i went from 280lb down to 210lb.... A lot of it was diet, a lot of it was exercise. It then sneaked up to 230 again without me really noticing and then i had to take action. I've been using the 5-2 plan along with quadrupling my exercise and i'm back to 218 now and going down.... My target is around 200lb by summer next year for a 7 day MTB adventure.
> 
> ...


What is the 5-2 rule?


----------



## c8stom (May 19, 2015)

andersonsmog said:


> What is the 5-2 rule?


I guess it's where you eat properly 5 days a week but allow yourself to eat 'less' healthily on the remaining two days. Personally, I prefer the 6-1 rule


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

was 300lbs wearing a size 40 jean 4 years ago. now 248 and a size 36 jean. Had lots of ups and downs over the 4 years, mainly winter ups. Got a fatbike last year and didn't go back up as much as i usually would. 

when i started commuting 4 years ago i had to walk a paved road hill, now i can sprint it in 29 seconds.

when i got into mtbing 3 years ago i had to stop on a 4km trail 5 times to catch my breath. would take me all of my lunch to ride it. Now i have a top 10 on the stava segment for mtbs.

last night i was on a 54km fatbike ride that was done in 3hr and 45 and 3 hr 30 min of moving time... and this past summer was in 3 xc races that i finished about mid pack each race.

I still suck at food, I'm in shape for biking but i want to be a lot closer to 200lbs so i can be faster and climb easier. years ago i was 235 lbs, 32 jean and not nearly as in shape as i am today. Im trying to do the meal prep thing, it makes it very easy but i do find i slack. The whole eating multi small meals thing i believe is more of a don't get hungry and make a bad decision plan than anything.

Biking.....love it, get obsessed, get fit!


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

5 -2 is where you have 2 days of 600cals per day a week. the 600cals can take any form, but you don't go over 600cals for the day.

https://thefastdiet.co.uk/forums/topic/you-tube-to-horizon/


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

Anderson - How was it getting through Thanksgiving? I don't think that 5-2 sounds good at all. My focus is to eat real food (not in a bag or packaged) and keep my calories to a healthy amount. And exercise.

I have struggled with food my whole life but am really making it a priority now. I have a 5 month old and reality has hit. I also think losing weight will make me way faster on the bike!!! That is a good motivator when I want to eat crap!


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

dtimms said:


> Anderson - How was it getting through Thanksgiving? I don't think that 5-2 sounds good at all. My focus is to eat real food (not in a bag or packaged) and keep my calories to a healthy amount. And exercise.
> 
> I have struggled with food my whole life but am really making it a priority now. I have a 5 month old and reality has hit. I also think losing weight will make me way faster on the bike!!! That is a good motivator when I want to eat crap!


I have been sucking all around lately, haven't ridden my bike in about a month due to heavy rain and on top of that, I started up nutrisystem which totally sucked. Would not recommend it. Im back up to 238 which isn't terrible but i haven't lost much at all. My problem is consistency, I will do good for a month then relapse. Mostly for the fact that I am lazy and have a problem meal prepping. I need a change in my lifestyle but making that happen is very hard. I'm a stress eater, and lately my job is very stressful. Its all a mental game. (sorry if I'm rambling) I have all these plans for trips and riding abroad but if I can't loose weight it won't be half as fun. Any tips,tricks, or just overall criticism is welcome! ON a good note i did put 850 miles and 70,000ft of climbing in for 2016!


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

I totally get it. You are young and have time to get rid of the weight. I have put it off too long and now am serious about it. I also stress eat. It is gnarly what I crave when work gets to me. You have to really figure out healthy snacks and portions. I came back from Thanksgiving with family at 241. Now, some of that was beer and water weight but I have decided to count calories with the myfitnesspal app and exercise every day. I am 227 today and feeling way better. My weight goes up and down all the time and it sucks. My wife and I had a kid in July and man that did not help with the stress or the exercise. But my wife wants me to prioritize my health so I am able to get out and exercise for my health (mental and physical)

Motivation - I sign up for races. I am never going to win anything but knowing I have to ride a long race in the spring drives me. I am racing the Grand Junction Offroad 30 miler this year. Last year I did the Gunnison Half Growler. It was awesome motivation. If you have ever raced a long race like these you know you need to show up in shape. And losing weight helps with fitness. 

Do you ski? I love skiing! It is a great exercise that can help when you are sick of the bike. I got up this morning at 530 and skinned up our local ski area for a lap before work. It was sweet to get fresh air and some serious exercise. You did awesome on mileage this year but I am sure you get sick of the bike every once in a while. Find another sport that helps you get out and have fun. 

I don't want to come across like a jerk, but, you need to do this and step up to the challenge. This sounds harsh but no one is ever going to get you to lsoe weight, YOU have to do it. I had to do it when I quit chewing tobacco, I have to do it now with my weight loss. It sucks but if it is really what you want, DO IT!! Keep posting here and we will support you but at the end of the day, you can tell us whatever you want, it doesn't matter unless you are working on it. Good luck man! I know it is hard as I am working on it myself. You can do it


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I agree with what BruceBrown is saying. 

I have been logging everything that I eat (I weigh food on a gram scale, even at restaurants) in an app (I use MyNetDiary). I track my calories burned with an Apple Watch now, but used a FitBit before. I set the app for a 1000 calorie deficit. You quickly learn that if you eat things with too much sugar or fat, then you go to bed hungry when you reach your calorie limit. So you naturally end up eating better stuff.

Don't do special diets. Don't go on some paid plan. If you have trouble counting calories, feel free to eat more pre-made food, like Lean Cuisine. Fill your freezer with them, and in a panic you can eat one instead of binging on bulk food.

When I bike, Strava adds those calories to Apple Health, which get into my nutrition app. I can then eat more on days where I burned more calories. It is much easier though to lose weight by eating fewer calories than my exercising more. That being said, lifting weights is good, as muscle mass burns calories 24 hours a day.

My biggest problem is my wife filling the fridge with total junk, which she does for the kids who are thin and picky eaters. She has trouble getting them to eat enough, so she gets stuff they like.

Weight goals are just estimates and don't factor in muscle. A better way is to have a body-fat percentage goal. It is complex to measure though, so an easy thing to do is to get skin-fold calipers and set a goal for belly-fat. For example, my goal is 5mm of belly-fat. That is very little. Most people should set a more reasonable goal - maybe 15mm.


----------



## TexM3 (Jan 28, 2006)

rsilvers said:


> I agree with what BruceBrown is saying.
> 
> I have been logging everything that I eat (I weigh food on a gram scale, even at restaurants) in an app (I use MyNetDiary). I track my calories burned with an Apple Watch now, but used a FitBit before. I set the app for a 1000 calorie deficit. You quickly learn that if you eat things with too much sugar or fat, then you go to bed hungry when you reach your calorie limit. So you naturally end up eating better stuff.
> 
> ...


Our 4 year old eats the health options we offer her, or goes hungry. A growling stomach makes kids less picky. IMVHO you're setting your kids up on a path of poor food choices by allowing them to eat nutrient deficient food.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

TexM3 said:


> Our 4 year old eats the health options we offer her, or goes hungry. A growling stomach makes kids less picky. IMVHO you're setting your kids up on a path of poor food choices by allowing them to eat nutrient deficient food.


Yes. That is totally true - they should eat what we buy and we should buy better stuff. That is what I tell my wife - they will eat when they are hungry.

There is no excuse for an overweight child or pet because they have to eat what you give them.

Her response is mostly that she buys what she has coupons for and what is on sale, and she doesn't have time to make more home-cooked meals (she works from 2am to 9pm every day).

Not sure that food is "nutritionally deficient" though. I think it has the nutrition - it just also has excess calories in the form of fat and sugar.

That would be a real problem if our kids were not in the 10-30th percentile for weight. My 7 year old is maybe 42 lbs. My 9 year old is about 60 lbs. My 12 year old is maybe 80 lbs.


----------



## TexM3 (Jan 28, 2006)

^^^Calories from saturated fat are a good thing...


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

rsilvers said:


> Yes. That is totally true - they should eat what we buy and we should buy better stuff. That is what I tell my wife - they will eat when they are hungry.
> 
> There is no excuse for an overweight child or pet because they have to eat what you give them.
> 
> ...


Not trying to bust your balls, but when I was 12 I was a stick as well. My parents much like you were extremely busy and feed me mac and cheese and microwave corn dogs. And you can see the types of eating habits I have now..... I think the point he is trying to make is to teach them to eat right now because when their metabolism catches up it will all go bad.


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey Andersonsmog! How did the holidays go? I put a couple lbs back on but most of it was water weight from 2 days of driving home. Just checking in to see how the journey is going?


----------



## bavass (May 9, 2016)

wait! We are supposed to diet during the holidays? LOL


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

*Update*



dtimms said:


> Hey Andersonsmog! How did the holidays go? I put a couple lbs back on but most of it was water weight from 2 days of driving home. Just checking in to see how the journey is going?


Well, holidays went not that great, i got back up to 245, but, after the new year I have changed my diet, just sticking to meat and vegetables and some fruits to keep things simple. I also joined a spin class which has been awesome, because where I am at its raining a ton this time of year. Just weighed myself ten minutes ago and I'm sitting at 237. I will say I never thought I would enjoy a spin class as much as I do. It works great, it is only 45 minutes long but it is interval based and really works my legs. They hurt more than going on a 20 mile ride. I want to get into some sort of fitness gym as well but I just haven't yet. I'm feeling pretty committed this time and I'm trying to set realistic goals. I know I can't maintain my whole life eating the diet I am currently eating. I need to work on portion control as I have this constant need to eat till I feel like sickly full almost, anyone have any suggestions for that? Also looking to purchase some sort of indoor cycle or trainer? Meal prepping my lunch for work has been working out extremely well also. Right now my goal is to break under 230, then go from there. Thanks for listening to my story any help is always appreciated! Its been a rough road but I'm hoping for the best here.


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

You are doing great! Being mindful is a tough step. Spin classes are brutal! Good on ya. I have a trainer setup and it is hard to get motivated to pedal and not actually go anywhere. I know I have said this before, but sign up fir a race. It is really fun and helps motivation for spin and trainer rides.


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

dtimms said:


> You are doing great! Being mindful is a tough step. Spin classes are brutal! Good on ya. I have a trainer setup and it is hard to get motivated to pedal and not actually go anywhere. I know I have said this before, but sign up fir a race. It is really fun and helps motivation for spin and trainer rides.


Just did a race this weekend! I have a home gym as well its just hard to be motivated when you are so close to the couch.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

andersonsmog said:


> Just did a race this weekend! I have a home gym as well *its just hard to be motivated when you are so close to the couch*.


I'm pretty sure that's my real problem, although I say its other things. Maybe I should be honest with myself.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

De-niale is a river in Africa. Weight loss for is most is at the very least uncomfortable. Regardless of the chosen weight loss strategy, including surgery, an appropriate maintenance must be practiced. Weight loss becomes harder as we age and often because of increased responsibilities. One has to be ready mentally to lose weight. 

The above may sound painfully obvious, but in my experience is freakin hard to do. Good luck to all. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

232 today yeeee!


----------



## TheNip73 (Jul 28, 2009)

You can drop a few pounds pretty quickly if you get norovirus. My last few days have been horrible.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

Still going strong have also been doing trx, working out for at least 45 minutes everyday


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

228


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

andersonsmog said:


> Hi guys, I am 5'8 and 245 at this point, I am only 23 years old. I have been wanting to loose weight for a while and am finally ready...I think. Problem I have is I have no idea how? I am looking for some information or a way to get excited or set a way to actually obtain my goals. I currently ride my bike about once or twice a week to the tune of about 15-20miles combined. I eat pretty horrible(i think). I am not looking to be the slimmest guy in town but my ultimate goal is to be a better climber and all around a better biker, I love mountain biking and watch a lot of online videos and feel I have a lot of skill in biking but no cardio. Thanks for the replies, any book recommendations or to help with basic knowledge would be helpful.


Only looked at this forum because of the thread title showing, and it turns out you're just an inch taller than me! I've been over 200lbs most of my adult life, but also carried a lot more muscle until the last few years. That was cool and all, but not what I want any more. I'm close to 46, and finding that I maintain fat better than muscle mass nowadays...

Here, since you were talking about not knowing how to lose weight, I'll write you a book
I'm all about low carb, and more specifically, low calorie diets for weight loss. No amount of exercise can surmount a poor diet. I supposedly need about 1800 calories per day(based on online calculators for basal metabolic rate), though you may burn more, being younger than me. There are other factors it doesn't account for, but anything below your actual baseline should translate into weight loss. I currently take in 1200-1500 calories per day, plus try to burn enough extra to create a 1500-1800 calorie deficit, though that may get spread into a weekly average with some days being higher or lower.
However you arrive there, a diet that is too low in calories to meet the body's minimum requirements forces it to burn stored fat as fuel. 
When you actually rely on fat reserves for fuel, you start dropping bodyfat fast(how I'm dropping .5#/day avg.). The flip side is going to be decreased ability to perform sustained high-intensity exercise, whether aerobic or anaerobic, because we cannot convert fat into energy fast enough to meet the demand. 
I've been facing that unfortunate reality since the beginning of the year(caught a glimpse of my fattest ever self in the mirror from the side on December 31, and what I saw was totally unacceptable!), and will be for a couple more weeks. Or however long it takes to see abs when standing relaxed
Wasn't meant to be a New Year's thing, as I'd been so-called "dieting" for two weeks, already, but really hadn't realized just how much fat I was carrying around after some recent weight gain.
The good news is that a true low carb/low cal diet yields rapid results in terms of weight loss. The bad part is that I can't work out intensely until my intake gets ramped back up after I've minimized bodyfat. Matters a lot less on the bike, but is killing me on the weights. By the time I get to my "work sets", I'm about worn out.

Anyway, dieting itself is much easier if you can find stuff you actually like to eat. Fortunately, I love things like celery and carrots with veggie dip, boiled eggs, omelettes, ham or turkey rolls(sandwiches w/low carb tortilla rolls instead of bread), and even salad with low-cal dressing. Those are favorites, but vegetables, and even fruit in moderation, add some variety.
Eating small meals frequently may be more mental than a metabolic booster(supposedly been debunked for that, but whatever).
Main thing is that you feel full quickly after growing accustomed to small portions, which makes it easier to keep calories low.

They say the proof's in the pudding, so here's my latest "progress pic" from when I caught that side view of myself in the mirror on 12/31/16 vs. 48 days later on 2/17/17, down a total of 27.8lbs(but still no freaking abs):








Lots of "I, I, I, me, me, me" there, due to using myself as an example but maybe you'll find some of it helpful.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

So, after a long time of making the excuse that the extra weight I'm carrying came from quitting smoking, I'm ready to change. I quit smoking early fall of 2012, and gained 45-50lbs within six months, topping out around 235lbs, I'm 6'2" BTW. I started walking every day at work, twice a day if I had the timme. A buddy of mine got me to pretty much abandon soft drinks, and drink lots of water. That got me down to about 220lbs. Then I got back into cycling spring of 2014, and have been riding ever since. These days I fluctuate between 205-210lbs, but I want to get back down to around 185-190lbs and be in lean cycling shape for this season.

My two biggest issues are; I hate cooking, and late night snacking. I love to cook when people are coming over, and I get to see others enjoy it. I hate cooking when it's just me for some reason. And a lot that I think is that I feel like all that time spent in the kitchen after is time I could be doing something fun, like sitting on the couch eating junk. LOL Speaking of which, I really don't buy a lot of sweets and such, but I do buy a lot of processed foods. I also have a really hard time with late night snacking. I know a lot of that is likely just boredom, or the fact that I've trained my brain to be "hungry" at those times. 

I've started buying more fruit and raw veggies. I also ordered a nutri bullet last night, as I love smoothies. So I'm going to start doing breakfast smoothies as I eat pretty bad for breakfast in general. 

So, any tips on quick to prepare healthy meals? And curbing late night eating without feeling hungry?


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

OwenM said:


> down a total of 27.8 (but still no freaking abs


More abs than me! You look fantastic. When I did an extended low-carb diet, the fat poured off, but so did the muscle, and there wasn't much to begin with.

I even did low set, high weight lifting, to prevent muscle atrophy. Yet I watched my strength diminish every time I went to the gym. My body responds better to IF.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

HPIguy said:


> I also have a really hard time with late night snacking. [..] I eat pretty bad for breakfast in general.


I don't subscribe to "breakfast is the most important meal of the day" (unless you're going to be active), but if you're skipping breakfast, or eating a lousy one, you're setting yourself up for late night cravings. A half-ass dinner can also be a problem.

Smoothies can be good, but be careful of consuming excessive blended fruit (sugar). I work in an office, so I skip breakfast, or it's low carb. I instead emphasize carbs before/after working out (aka "carb cycling"). In short: eat the appropriate energy source (carb vs. fat) depending on what you're about to do.

Better than smoothies is eating fruit and salads (with homemade dressing, or Braggs). There may be value in letting the veggies mingle with your saliva/bacteria. Smoothies are partially-digested, and liquid (not ideal). Similarly, eating whole nuts/seeds is better than butters (plus your body absorbs more calories from butters). But...baby steps. Smoothies are a step in the right direction (and who wants salad for breakfast?). Good way to get greens if eating them just ain't gonna happen.



HPIguy said:


> any tips on quick to prepare healthy meals


I struggle here, too. It's not a meal, but I like to make batches of oatmeal. Yeah, carbs, but I'm currently maintaining my weight, and it's handy to have around to complement other healthy snacks. I also eat a ridiculous amount of eggs and highly customized protein shakes/smoothies.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Excellent tips, thanks. Do you happen to have a go to protein shake or smoothie to get the day started right? I really like beets and beet juice, especially pre-ride. I used to be big on beer post ride, but for a few months now I've been doing low fat chocolate milk after reading a lot of research on it.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Excellent advice, thanks! Do you have a go to protein shake / smoothie recipe?


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

My Nutri Bullet showed up yesterday. This thing is awesome. Pre-ride breakfast smoothie today, 2% milk, baby spinach, a whole banana, and some organic honey almond chia granola clusters. So good!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

HPIguy said:


> So, any tips on quick to prepare healthy meals? And curbing late night eating without feeling hungry?


I hear you on not cooking. I'm single and on the go, so hate devoting much time to meal prep. Only thing I really cook on a regular basis is eggs.

Don't know if anyone else would want to live on my diet, but I find that keeping portions small lets me feel satisfied(I get hungrier the more I eat, and am dietician-confirmed as taking in enough to feed a family of four with my previous eating habits), so tend to keep it around 150-200 calories every 3-4 hours, plus snacking on an apple or veggie dip with celery or baby carrots if I do get hungry in between. Anything with a high glycemic value like a banana, or fairly high in carbs like oatmeal and granola bars, is only allowed before or during exercise.
Also don't count carbs or calories when they're pre/mid/post ride, figuring they're either getting torched immediately, or restoring depleted glycogen stores.

Mostly been sticking with: 
-Premixed salad, just add dressing(I actually like low-fat [email protected] cal/per, but use 2 servings). ~175 calories for half a bag/1.5 servings of salad with cheese and dressing added.
-Boiled eggs. 6 egg whites and 2 yolks=155 calories.
-Ham or turkey "sandwiches" with 2oz of meat, mayo, mustard, a little cheese, and maybe relish-except rolled up in a low-carb tortilla. Avg. 155 calories, and takes me 5-7 minutes to make 3 of them.
-Microwaved "omelettes" in a bowl. Usually 2 eggs with onion, bell pepper and cheese. 195 calories. I like to microwave pepperoni slices to get all the grease and gristle out of them and add them in. No idea how many calories "degreasing" them removes, but I love pepperoni...
-Tuna salad with a 4oz can of tuna, mustard, mayo, relish. ~195 calories.
-Store-bought chicken salad, either alone or rolled up in one of those low carb tortillas.
-Protein drinks. A scoop of Optimum Nutrition's Delicious Strawberry in water is 120 calories, while 1 3/4 scoops of Mocha Cappucino with a cup of milk blended with some ice is 360. 
That's about it, aside from some grilled chicken or steak with vegetables once or twice a week. You can make lettuce rolls instead of using the tortillas, and really keep the calories low while dumping all of the carbs, too...

As long as I don't let any peanut butter in the house, I'm fine with all that. I've bought a couple of 40oz jars since I started dieting, though, and both they and a gallon of milk mysteriously disappeared in less than 24hrs each time. Needless to say, I didn't lose any weight on those days.
Gotta know your weaknesses, and avoid them!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

That's a great list, thanks Owen! I also love eggs, I can fix them enough ways that I'll eat them for pretty much any meal. I was worried my smoothie wouldn't be enough today on the ride. But I actually felt really good. I'm gonna experiment with some various recipes for days I don't get to ride, which is usually most of the week. Riding again tomorrow, headed to the store to get the stuff to make spaghetti, skipping the garlic bread though, even though I love that stuff.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

HPIguy said:


> Excellent advice, thanks! Do you have a go to protein shake / smoothie recipe?


Sorry for delay. This morning I hadn't any protein for ~12 hours, so I had a protein shake (powders metabolize faster): skim milk, Isopure Natural Vanilla whey, hemp powder, hydrolyzed collagen, ground sprouted flaxseed, psyillium husk powder, raw cacao powder, liquid trace minerals, liquid vanilla stevia, and a bit of glutamine and taurine powders. Then a Brazilian nut, fish oil, banana, 9-grain bread with butter, black coffee. Real meal follows a little later.

~15 minutes prior to protein shake: beetroot powder mixed with water and that morning's saliva collection (new experiment-don't judge!), plus Bragg's ACV, a "green" powder, liquid stevia, lemon juice, light salt (sodium/potassium mix), some vitamins and a couple supps.

~30 minutes prior to funky beet shake, I took 4 supps: prebiotic (fist time taking these), turmeric, l-citrulline 750mg, DMAE.

I'm honestly trying to cut back on some of this stuff.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

OwenM said:


> As long as I don't let any peanut butter in the house, I'm fine


I hear you. My #1 problem food for the last 3 years is, by far, Nuttzo butter. It's practically liquid, and almost entirely fat, and de-licious. Fortunately, Costco stopped carrying my favorite type.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks Ryder, I'll try some of that stuff too. And I've avoided the peanut butter discussion. It's pretty much the only sweet thing I keep in the house. But, I'm really good about rationing it out. A jar usually lasts me a couple months.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Been riding more, eating a lot better, and less of it. I've avoided fast food except when I'm on the road and it's a must. I'm happy to say I'm under 200lbs for the first time in over two years. Am I still allowed to even post here?  Goal is 185lbs by summertime.


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

HPIguy said:


> Been riding more, eating a lot better, and less of it. I've avoided fast food except when I'm on the road and it's a must. I'm happy to say I'm under 200lbs for the first time in over two years. Am I still allowed to even post here?  Goal is 185lbs by summertime.


Nice man I myself have hit 225 high is an all time low in my adult life, although the week I have somewhat relapsed. Trying to get back on it though, stress in life is really sucking the motivation right out of me.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

HPIguy said:


> Been riding more, eating a lot better, and less of it. I've avoided fast food except when I'm on the road and it's a must. I'm happy to say I'm under 200lbs for the first time in over two years. Am I still allowed to even post here?  Goal is 185lbs by summertime.


Nice going.

As for meal ideas, I've been grabbing grilled chicken breasts ($3/each) at the deli section of grocery store, matching one to rigatoni, sauce, Parmesan cheese, optional salad. Good after rides when mass carbs can be justified.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm more of a ride lots, moderate beer and eat less. My youngest is back home after college( with a great job, yea) and she is all about eating healthy. Avocados, salad, quinoa, etc. Veggie burgers, salmon burgers, etc. Got 2,100 bike commuter miles last year. Plus mt biking almost every weekend. Lean protein, whole grains, fresh veggies. Less processed food, NO SODA, that last one really helped. Small consistent steps. 2 years ago I was almost 250 after the holidays. Consistently around 225 now. At 6'4" that's really good. Spent years at around 235 or so. Was 220 during Regans' first term in office, freshman year in college. A really long time ago. Nice.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks guys! And andersonsmog, I can certainly relate to stress induced eating. Comfort food is called that for a reason, you'll get back to where you want to be, just takes time. 

Thanks Ryder1, I love grilled chicken too. Just so many things you can do with it that are still healthy. 

I'm not gonna lie, when I first started posting in here I was about two weeks into portion reduction, and just starting my dietary changes. And I was hungry, a LOT of the time. I know that was because my stomach had become stretched out and my brain was trained to want food at certain times, and certain types of food. When I was really hungry and nothing worked, I'd eat a spoonfull of peanut butter or a small glass of 2% milk. Something filling but not a ton of calories. But most times, chugging water worked just fine.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

HPIguy said:


> my brain was trained


Damn brain. Every time I see "HPIguy" my brain thinks "IPA" -wtf? My brain is a dyslexic booze hound. :arf:


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

LOL, I can see that. It's actually a cop out username. Years ago when I was big into RC racing, I ran only HPI cars and trucks. The first internet forum I joined, that was my username, so I just keep it wherever I go generally. 

Speaking of booze, I love craft beer as well. BUT, I've really worked hard to cut way back. I've had three beers since last Saturday, and two of those were out with friends. Bought a sixxer of a locally brewed IPA on Saturday, there's still five in the fridge.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

your avatar has some warm copper and orange colors - yummm...

My avatar is Stone's 11 anniversary IPA. It briefly became my favorite (9 years ago?).It was so popular that I believe they later made a permanent offering from it, under a new name. But by then I found it a bit imbalanced and vulgar. I'm not a hophead and generally avoid anything much beyond 7%. Kinda works out - I can consume more bottles that way. I'm pretty mainstream - love Stone IPA, double hearted IPA, Las Lagunitas IPA, etc.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

*buzz kill*









What happened?


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Ha ha, I changed it because that bike is going on the chopping block. I got a new SS to replace it recently. I'll eventually get a good shot of the new bike that's pic worthy and replace it again. 

I like most of those beers as well. I like really hoppy beers depending on the hopps used, and how they're brewed. One of my favorties is Victory Dirt Wolf IPA.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I am back to 240 myself. My goal is 210-215. I put down quite a few miles during riding season but I think my body is immune. I am mixing in weights every other day and hopefully trick my body into burning some calories. Eating fairly good but the no breakfast and late night kills me. I need to adjust that.

Nutri bullet is awesome....

I like using kale, various veggies and fruits, some kind of grains or chia. I will dump some supplements in as well or protein powder when needed. I use lots water or almond milk, sometimes with a dollop of yogurt or even just a bit of honey. They key to keeping that thing alive is lots of liquid. If its mixing too thick it will die fast.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Loving the Nutri Bullet for sure, and I do add plenty of liquid (but thanks for the tip), and bought an extended warranty too. I fell asleep watching a movie this evening, and woke up with a monster craving for ice cream (maybe I was dreaming about it having been dieting), even though it was starting to snow. So I went to McDonalds (I don't keep that stuff in the house) and got a caramel sundae. Man it was GOOD too! LOL I'll ride it off on Zwift tomorrow.


----------



## David_315 (Apr 28, 2008)

Any one here have type 2 diabetes? 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

David_315 said:


> Any one here have type 2 diabetes?


3 years ago Doc said my Blood sugar levels were almost 125 and if I didn't do something.....scared the crap out of me. Changed my diet and got a bike.

My last blood test sugar reading was 101, all other readings were within normal range.


----------



## David_315 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have type two. It's not a good time. So if any one can avoid it please do. I am 230 right now. I have been fighting diabetes for 6 years now. Sad part is I am only 31. So please take care of yourself. I have decided to switch my diet to a plant based diet. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Down to 192lbs this morning before my ride!


----------



## David_315 (Apr 28, 2008)

Keep up the good work. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow, great thread here and good info for me to follow. 

Thanks and congrats to all including the OP for sharing these stories, menus, diet ideas and nutritional info. So cool to see stories of the bike changing health, priorities and the focus toward healthy habits.

I started more of an inside or desk job in 2004 at 43 years old. I'd say I've gained about a half pound per year and now at 5'11" weigh in at 175. I need to work on ridding some belly and start eating 'right'.

** The info here is plenty for me to consider and work with so don't think your updates and stories are not inspiring.


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

whats up all ,, jumping in this convo ,,,,, 324.6lbs currently ,,,would like to get down to 300 even size 40 pants ,, at least id be able to shop at reg stores ,,,lmao...i usaly only eat 3 meals a day and get a few rides in during the week or weekend . im like most of you juggling work,wife,kids so finding time isnt the eastest...lol......so glad to have found a group trekking thru the same process ..lol....i will be using some of the really useful info in this thread,,,and be leaving my 2 cents ...lol......cheers everyone


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

Welcome DABIGSEAT. My update, I am down 25lbs since Thanksgiving. Finally able to get outside for rides on dirt roads. We still have a ton of snow so trail riding is an hour away. Shooting to be down another 11lbs to 205 by May 20th for the Grand Junction Offroad. 

It is nice to see other posts as motivation! I have hit a couple plateaus and walls during this weight loss adventure. It doesn't get easier but I do feel better on the bike!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Good to see some new folks in here, welcome! What helped me the most was slowly dialing back my portion size, and eating more raw veggies. You WILL feel hungry at times, LOTS of times. Drink water, it's filling and 0 calories. Also, have a big glass of water about a half hour before meals, and you'll tend to eat less, and be better hydrated for rides.


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 13, 2015)

Primal Blueprint and Primal Endurance, both by Mark Sisson.

Read them, follow them, trust them.

If you trust this system (more of a lifestyle) you WILL lose weight.

You WILL feel better, improve your labs, improve your life.


----------



## David_315 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have decided to do a plant based diet. Last month I lost 10lb. My diabetes has been under control for the 1st in a few years. 
Every keep on riding. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

My little sister and brother-in-law know I've been really trying to eat better, and get into even better shape. So while I was down visiting for Easter over the weekend, they gave me a Holland Companion grill. They've had a Holland for years, and I love it, just wanted the portable one. My brother-in-law knows me too well, "You'll go spend what most people would on a used car for a mountain bike, but you won't go buy yourself a nice grill."  I was blown away by what they did, literally speechless. 

So today, now that I'm back home, I broke it in with some Carolina seasoned chops, squash and zucchini. Cooks just like the big one, so damn good! Had one chop and some veggies for dinner, left overs tomorrow for lunch and dinner.


----------



## imyregomaniac (May 7, 2017)

Ive lost roughly 12kg in the last couple of months after finally admitting that i needed help with training etc.

I love exercise however training on my own breeds laziness etc.

So 3x a week i do crossfit for an hour and a bit. Every day i walk around 2-3km which will soon be replaced by biking X amount of Kms.

However like the iceberg exercise is only a small portion of the solution. Diet is key. By switching from eating 2 meals per day to eating 5 or 6 small meals per day and cutting out the most lethal things such as beer and crisps ive seen a massive difference.


----------



## MtbChris76 (Apr 29, 2017)

Great thread... I started riding 9 months ago, saw no change until I changed my diet up 2 1/2 months ago now dropped from 330 to 280.... went from riding a 5 mile loop to the whole 14 mile trail and did that 3 times last week. Keto diet lol I eat sausage, eggs, butter, bacon, cheese , meat and veggies and lost 50 pounds in 2 1/2 months


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Up and down for me. I was as high as 320 and low as 238 but it seems my body's set point is around 250. I recently got back into the weights and now I'm back up to around 260 but I've packed on some muscle mass which is nice but doesn't help me at all on the bike. Sometimes I feel like I have to decide one way or the other, light for riding or big and strong...sometimes I just say **** it and try to do both but it never really works out well.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm very happy to report that not only have I met my goal, I've exceeded it. I was 182lbs on the scale yesterday morning! And I've been cleaning and organizing the garage, so I can move stuff out of the basement and get my weight bench set up down there.


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice work HPIguy! 

I am stuck at 215 - down from 242. I hit a wall with my diet and have just been riding my bike and being mindful of my eating and alcohol. I am just getting motivated again to focus on diet to get my last 15 lbs off. I will be pretty darn stoked to be at 200. I haven't weighed under 200 consistently since I was 16 years old (38 now). Can be rough having a big frame. My friends say I am built like a fire hydrant. I don't know if that is a compliment or not?


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

pavlov0032 said:


> cut all the sugar from your diet and watch out for "hidden" sugar in many foods.
> 
> Next cut down on bread, pizza and any kind of cookies. Learn how to make tasty salads and substitute bread and pastas with vegetable carbs like butter squash, spaghetti squash etc..
> 
> Remember no exercise can beat a bad diet.


This. I cut carbs and sugar when I got on the scales and saw 284 lbs. admittedly I am 6"3 but still. Through no sugar and very low carb and riding more, I'm down to 200lb now. Taken a year nearly but stick with it.

Plus I started doing the 5x5 exercise regime in the gym too. The resistance training is great.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm 6'3" and down to 185. As others have said, diet is very important. I did it by cutting calories and sugary foods and zero alcohol.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks dtimms, and nice work Ross1200, and manpurse!


----------

